# Roman Catholic Church



## xscherer (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello,

I know this is my third post on a row but I wan't to be prepared for what's comming  

I would like to ask if there are any Roman Catholic Churches, and if it's totally accepted to go to church.

Which church do you know? Which do you recommend?


Thanks and BR


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

xscherer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know this is my third post on a row but I wan't to be prepared for what's comming
> 
> ...


Hi,
You can use google, you know!!

St Mary's is famous Catholic Church in Dubai. We went to a wedding there last year - was very nice!

St. Mary's Catholic Church - Dubai, UAE
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

There are RC churches in Dubai St Marys in Oud Metha springs to mind, no problem to attend but most eucharists are celebrated on a Friday.

Next to ibn battuta mall there's a church square with numerous denominations


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Ask just about anyone from the Philippines - most of them will point the direction of the nearest.


----------



## xscherer (Feb 3, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You can use google, you know!!
> 
> St Mary's is famous Catholic Church in Dubai. We went to a wedding there last year - was very nice!
> ...


Thank you both... yes, I did look on google and only found about 4, and one was an orthodox church, another for what I understood was a christian, none stated "Roman" per se.... I just looked up the one you mention and it seems its the right choice... we would have to attend to the english celebration at 5:30 pm on fridays.

My work would be on Motor City, so I was thinking about living somewhere near motor city, like sports city... 

Is there a lot of traffic on a friday at 5pm to go to church?


Thank you and best regards!


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

If you do end up living in Motor City locale, St Francis' church in Ibn Battuta is definitely the easiest to get to. Like St Marys, very popular (not quite as busy). I'm in Sports City, and it's so much easier to go there than to St Marys.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

There's also numerous congregations that take place in various halls etc. around the emirates, as mentioned, ask some Filipinos, they'll know.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I go to St. Francis Jebel Ali. As TackleDummy mentioned, it's less crowded than St. Mary's.

Rascal, the congregations on various halls are not really Roman Catholic


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> I go to St. Francis Jebel Ali. As TackleDummy mentioned, it's less crowded than St. Mary's.
> 
> Rascal, the congregations on various halls are not really Roman Catholic


I consider myself totally spanked....


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

xscherer said:


> Is there a lot of traffic on a friday at 5pm to go to church?
> 
> 
> Thank you and best regards!


Traffic is minimal on Fridays.


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

If you live in motor city, then St Francis in Jebel Ali, will be your choice. 

The downside, is that it is quite far from the metro station and it can get pricey getting a taxi... specially coming from motor city and you not having a car... 

The good thing is that there is a mass in Spanish and there are many mexican housewives volunteering there. 

All the best!


----------

